# Drilling tanks



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm thinking of drilling my 10g reef tank to add another 10g refuge/sump... or even a 5g sump/refuge....

Was wondering what the best way to do this was?

I know I need a diamond drill bit...but I can order that no problem, I'm more curious as to weather or not the tank I have can be drilled? it's a standard 10g that usually comes with a hood from big als... hagen? miracles? I have no idea... tempered/not no idea

help anyone?

can I take the tank to BA's to get them to drill it?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I know north american do it cheap , just take it in he will do it right there .
25 buxs i think .
The rest ill leave to the pro's


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> I know north american do it cheap , just take it in he will do it right there .
> 25 buxs i think .
> The rest ill leave to the pro's


ah nice! I will have to call them, I have another tank I can keep my stuff in the meantime, but still involves moving it all 

but I'm sure it's worth it!

it's easier than buying the drillbits and shipping alone! lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Rubbermaid works good lol just be sure to have powerhead in


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> Rubbermaid works good lol just be sure to have powerhead in


of course! I have a couple spare tanks atm, that I can use


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

The problem with rubbermaid is that it will leech chemicals at few months down the road. Most predomanantly lead. That's why you need the food grade plastic ones.

25 bux is a good deal. I was once quoted for $45 bux.
Also, if I remember correctly, most tank bottom are temppered but not the sides. So you an drill the sides but not the bottom.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

There are a few good vids covering this topic on Youtube - the following's a good example:


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

watched a bunch of his. Interesting... complex...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I totally agree with the rubbermaid !
I only use it once for fish stuff's if i have too .
In fact when switching tanks ,Was a pain as i have already used mine lol
Thanks for reminding me to get a new one lol


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> I'm thinking of drilling my 10g reef tank to add another 10g refuge/sump... or even a 5g sump/refuge....
> 
> Was wondering what the best way to do this was?
> 
> ...


Shoot me a PM. I've drilled about 10 tanks now, including 2 of my own. I have bits which you can borrow and can walk you through how to do it.

Chris


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

gave NAFB a call, it's $25/hole regardless of size

thanks Underthesea, but for the first drilling, I think I will use NAFB, for the future, if I don't get a tank with pre-drilled overflows I will come to you!

I will be doing this probably at the end of the month ... We shall see if I get a new tank for my birthday first


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I may also go with a new 65g tank instead of drilling this one..yes upgrading to that HOPEFULLY! ....

I'm reading up on using overflows and was wondering if anyone has diagrams or tutorial websites on how to plumb them up with a sump best? I can't seem to find much on the overflows that come with tanks...instead of making my own


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> I may also go with a new 65g tank instead of drilling this one..yes upgrading to that HOPEFULLY! ....
> 
> I'm reading up on using overflows and was wondering if anyone has diagrams or tutorial websites on how to plumb them up with a sump best? I can't seem to find much on the overflows that come with tanks...instead of making my own


nevermind, i found what I needed! thanks guys


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> I may also go with a new 65g tank instead of drilling this one..yes upgrading to that HOPEFULLY! ....
> 
> I'm reading up on using overflows and was wondering if anyone has diagrams or tutorial websites on how to plumb them up with a sump best? I can't seem to find much on the overflows that come with tanks...instead of making my own


Have a look at coast to coast overflow. Superior surface skimming to ordinary corner overflows.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> Shoot me a PM. I've drilled about 10 tanks now, including 2 of my own. I have bits which you can borrow and can walk you through how to do it.
> 
> Chris


sent you a message chris


----------

